# Space Wolves vs Chaos Space Marines



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The key question here I think would be how do we deal with the Heldrake. Toughness 6 bikes, Demon Princes, and the other assorted heavy hitters of the codex pale in comparison with the power of the Heldrake in terms of threats to the Space Wolves.

A unit of LF with 5 ML, a RP with the Divination Primaris, and all of it camped in the ADL w/ QC? That is a 5 Krak and 4 AC shots all with rerolls to hit.

Or would it be to go with Las and the Icarus Las in that above unit? The higher str shots would be more likely to pin. 

Thoughts on how to kill the Heldrake?


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Uh yep that's a sure fire way to do it. Generally speaking if you have a divination psycher on the gun or nearby, the lascannon is worth it over the quad auto. Just place it in a way that the drake can't fly over and light them up the turn he comes on (assuming he shrugs off the interceptor hit). 

Also on the prince issue, isn't there a tune priest spell that does a bunch of lower strength auto hits? I can't remember the spells name, just the auto hit part. It's a sure fire way to cause a grounding check, however. 

Also, from a csm viewpoint, thunder wolf Calvary are terrifying. Their speed, toughness, and CC punch is through the roof. 

Podding GH or combi plasma wolf guard will eat up those backfield oblits and/or havocs. Throwing a jaws priest in there will cause horrible damage as well. 

Just some observations based on my games vs wolves and what has worked for him.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Is there units that give SW issues from the CSM codex?


----------

